# Phantom colors



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

She's such a cute little dog! :love2:


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

She had a great time playing with my Grandson, yesterday. I think she's grown in the five days I've had her.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have you settled on her name yet? here's another suggestion, seeing as how she's a phantom: christine, from phantom of the opera! (though imo there's nothing wrong with ivy.)


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I guess it will be Margo, it's kind of growing on me and little Jack says it well.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh yes! Her markings are getting more pronounced! What a cute little face!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow she really is getting a lot more phantom coloring! She is a doll! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Beautiful wee girl. I still like Ivy.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Very pretty markings! So cute!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Her phantom markings_ do_ seem to be spreading like ivy on the vine!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So adorable... Love the phantom markings!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

She loves to play with everything, even my uniform pants after work yesterday.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Willow is going to be a real beauty, I can't wait til you get her home and can share lots of pictures. My cousin has an apricot mini 12 years old and he is such a lovely dark color.


----------



## meo (8 mo ago)

Are you able to post any new pics of your dog? It's difficult to see phantom markings over the progression from pup to older dog? It would be cute to see!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi @meo - This is another very old thread where the original poster hasn’t been back in close to a decade. Definitely take Rose’s advice and peruse the Poodle Rainbow sub-forum. You can also start a new thread asking for photos from current members.

Welcome.


----------

